# Have you noticed...



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

for the past few days i noticed a change. kinds strange it only happening now but anyway.
i find myself standing in a lift filled with smokers and the smoke smell chokes me. thought it was a once off thing but it happens every time i stand in the presence of people that have just had a smoke. i even noticed it a bit when standing outside having a vape with the smokers. ive always had a keen sense of smell. but it seems even more heightened now

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 7


----------



## Riaz (21/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> for the past few days i noticed a change. kinds strange it only happening now but anyway.
> i find myself standing in a lift filled with smokers and the smoke smell chokes me. thought it was a once off thing but it happens every time i stand in the presence of people that have just had a smoke. i even noticed it a bit when standing outside having a vape with the smokers. ive always had a keen sense of smell. but it seems even more heightened now


i can stand dem smokers either 

the smell makes me sick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i can stand dem smokers either
> 
> the smell makes me sick



yeah its hectic. i bite m tongue and dont say anything as i was one of those guys before but yoh!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (21/11/14)

You say choking .. about a month after i stopped smoking one customer came in and i told him he could smoke in my room, i could not speak when he blew the smoke out. I could not believe how bad it smells.
I worked on a laptop bout two weeks ago, the laptop bag was stinking of smoke. I asked my friend why he never told me, he said he did but i did not want to listen.
I am considering a no smoking sign lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (21/11/14)

only now do i realize just how offensive smoking is to those that don't smoke. i do feel guilty and ashamed of my actions as a former smoker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

I can relate to you @Marzuq and to the other posters.
Smoke generally does smell a lot worse these days

I keep on thinking to myself - I can't believe I smelled like that all the time despite believing that I smelled like a rose.

But I have to admit that sometimes I still quite like the smell of smoke - when it wafts past me in a certain way - and it gives me a little craving for a cig. Happens less and less though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (21/11/14)

Yeah, I also noticed it quite soon. It's really revolting, but I can't chase clients away just because they smell bad. I just have to live with it. Now I know how I smelled to non-smoking clients when I was still smoking.

However, I recently met an elderly lady who was smoking just minutes (I saw her smoking) before she was introduced to me and I have to say, either she knows a way of hiding the smell really well, or that some people just don't smell that bad from smoking. I was really confused and she told me it's always been like that for her.
I could almost detect no smell coming from her. Very faint and really not offensive. Weird.


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/14)

Yeah it friggen honks as a ex smoker now for almost 4 years i almost find myself gagging when i am around people who are either smoking or have just had a smoke.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Twisper (21/11/14)

My smell returned about 2 weeks after I stopped smoking, I can't believe that is how I smelled to non smokers for 27 years. No wonder the non smoking girls I dated before I got married always complained about my smoking, at that time I thought they were just full of sh@t......now I know why..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/14)

I actually find myself apologizing to my wife when ever we smell a smoker that i put her through all those years of me and my smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (21/11/14)

yep, you smell this allot better, I found taste as well improved allot, love my food even more now, hehe... LOL last night went out for a bit of a kuier ek se, and sitting in the bar, and it's by the bar counter, so everyone is smoking like there is no tomorrow... I even smelt their smoke on my shirt this morning... it's crazy how much we stank before, poor people around us, hehe... Luckily I do not have that issue anymore, hehe


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Silver said:


> I can relate to you @Marzuq and to the other posters.
> Smoke generally does smell a lot worse these days
> 
> I keep on thinking to myself - I can't believe I smelled like that all the time despite believing that I smelled like a rose.
> ...


Yeah I know how u feel. I think it's just the lingering smell that's alot worse . Especially after someone has been smoking in the wind


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/11/14)

lol i agree 100 but..... nothing beats a smoke after a roll in the hay! lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (21/11/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> lol i agree 100 but..... nothing beats a smoke after a roll in the hay! lmao



So you must find your ASV

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (23/11/14)

Jip I've realized it soon after I stopped smoking. Now with Jaco's uncle that lives with us, who still smoke despite all our efforts to get him vaping. My house stink and I have really bad headaches. He sits on the stoop and smoke but the wind always blows the smell back into the house.

Now I know how my parents felt all the years I smoked on their stoop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (23/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip I've realized it soon after I stopped smoking. Now with Jaco's uncle that lives with us, who still smoke despite all our efforts to get him vaping. My house stink and I have really bad headaches. He sits on the stoop and smoke but the wind always blows the smell back into the house.
> 
> Now I know how my parents felt all the years I smoked on their stoop.


Lol, it's called revenge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (23/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip I've realized it soon after I stopped smoking. Now with Jaco's uncle that lives with us, who still smoke despite all our efforts to get him vaping. My house stink and I have really bad headaches. He sits on the stoop and smoke but the wind always blows the smell back into the house.
> 
> Now I know how my parents felt all the years I smoked on their stoop.



lol it makes you wonder, when you smoked skelm. Did they really not smell you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/11/14)

Raslin said:


> Lol, it's called revenge.



Hahahahaha like they say... "Die wieliekie draai



kimbo said:


> lol it makes you wonder, when you smoked skelm. Did they really not smell you?


"

Ow they always new when I went for a skelm rookie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (23/11/14)

Eish, when sitting in traffic with my windows open, I can smell the guy two cars in front of me smoking. Hate that smell now, and we used to smell exactly like that 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

